# Why did you only buy this?



## Hyperpolyglot

I learned that 왜 이것만 샀어요? is how you would translate Why did you only buy this?

I also learned of the form 기만 하다, so would it be correct if I say 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?


----------



## Multilate

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I learned that 왜 이것만 샀어요? is how you would translate Why did you only buy this?
> 
> I also learned of the form 기만 하다, so would it be correct if I say 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?


You're right.

If you say '왜 이것만 샀어요?', it means 'Why did you buy only this?'.


----------



## Stjerne

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I learned that 왜 이것만 샀어요? is how you would translate Why did you only buy this?
> 
> I also learned of the form 기만 하다, so would it be correct if I say 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?



Those two have a quite different meaning.

왜 이것만 샀어요? Can be used when someone didn't buy everything you wanted. For example, you asked your friend to buy apples and bananas, but she only bought apples. Then, you can ask 왜 이것만 샀어요?.

If you put "기만 했어요" after a verb, for example 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요, it means "why did you only buy this (without trying them or without wrapping them)?". For example, you asked your friend to buy apples and bananas and wrap them as gift. But she came back with the fruits in a normal plastic bag. Then, you can use 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?.

I guess we get to use the first one more often in a real life. 
I hope it is clear for you.


----------



## CharlesLee

Hyperpolyglot said:


> I learned that 왜 이것만 샀어요? is how you would translate Why did you only buy this?
> 
> I also learned of the form 기만 하다, so would it be correct if I say 왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?



왜 이것만 샀어요? 

왜 이것을 사기만 했어요?('Why did you do nothing but buy this?' you express like that

so it sounds 100% awkward. The following complain would be "you should have tried on it or

you should have done something as well.)

1000% surely it doesn't sound natural along with the 2nd sentence.


----------

